# Fun with bubbles (and slingshots)



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This afternoon, while taking 5 to do a bit of target shooting, my cousins daughters came running out with new bubble blowers mum had just got them.

The air was quickly filled with shiny soapy bubbles.

It took me about 30 seconds to start shooting at the bubbles that were floating my way.

What can I say, this was some of the most fun I have ever had at shooting a moving target.

Give it a go guys n gals, It's a blast !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

good idea !!! wach out for windows when following a bubble lol


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

and if you ever see bubbles that arent ment to pop and are glue **** and dry hard , DONT get them you will still find them years later lol


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

...so not an indoor thing you think Ry? Ahh well... my telly was getting old anyway...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

grate idea


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Rapier said:


> ...so not an indoor thing you think Ry? Ahh well... my telly was getting old anyway...


it is an indoor thing if you are in someones house thats not yours .


----------

